# Spiele: Die besten PS4-Spiele - Was Playstation-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)



## MarcHatke (1. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spiele: Die besten PS4-Spiele - Was Playstation-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spiele: Die besten PS4-Spiele - Was Playstation-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)


----------



## Dark30oN (1. Juni 2015)

"Spiele - Die besten PC-Spiele - Was PC-Spieler nicht verpassen dürfen (Stand: Mai 2015)"
Ich glaube hier ist irgendwas mit den Headlines durcheinander gekommen. Die Herleitung nannte einen Artikel über PS4 -Spiele, was es auch ist. Abgesehen von der Headline.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juni 2015)

Fehler ist bereits behoben.


----------



## CundC (1. Juni 2015)

Also momentan zahlt es sich nicht aus eine PS4 zu haben, neben einem starken PC. Fast 90% der Spiele in dieser Liste sind auch auf den PC.
Warte noch (wie bei der PS3) das es noch bessere exclusive kommen, auch wenn es ein paar Jahre dauert.


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Juni 2015)

also gibt es außer bloodbourne eigentlich nichts nennenswertes exklusives für ps4?
 bei the order1887 finde ich die aussage etwas irreführend. wieso sollte ich mir ein mittelmäßiges spiel unbedingt kaufen müssen? 
für mich scheint das spiel das perfekte beispiel eines grafikblenders zu sein. 
da bietet die wiiU deutlich mehr exklusives (lebt ja quasi auch vom exklusivangebot) und ist mmn gerade für pc-zocker die beste ergänzung. spiele wie super mario, smash brothers, zelda etc. gibt es für pc nicht wirklich. 

in die liste würde ich aber noch dragon age inquisition, tomb raider und life is strange aufnehmen. für mich alle drei absolute pflichttitel.



CundC schrieb:


> Also momentan zahlt es sich nicht aus eine PS4 zu  haben, neben einem starken PC. Fast 90% der Spiele in dieser Liste sind  auch auf den PC.
> Warte noch (wie bei der PS3) das es noch bessere exclusive kommen, auch wenn es ein paar Jahre dauert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich mir in zukunft bei allen konsolen die ich kaufen werde am überlegen. die hersteller scheinen verlernt zu haben, in den ersten jahren tolle games für ihre neuen systeme zu produzieren.


----------



## EnBalta (1. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel heißt The Order 1886 nicht 87, ansonsten gute Must Have liste, besitze fast alles der genannten Spiele, würde noch Mortal Kombat X , und die kommenden Spiele wie Batman Arkham Knight und Star Wars Battlefront (sofern gut) hinzufügen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2015)

Ein Bild von Bloodborne hätte für diesen Artikel genügt.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2015)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ein Bild von Bloodborne hätte für diesen Artikel genügt.


Wie viele siehst Du denn?
*hicks*


----------



## Kinorenegade (1. Juni 2015)

Borderlands - Handsome Collection würde ich in die Liste nehmen, wenn es um Spiele geht die man auf der PS4 haben sollte. Ist zwar technisch nicht up to date aber
der Umfang mit allen DLCs verspricht langen Spielspaß!


----------



## Seegurkensalat (1. Juni 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie viele siehst Du denn?
> *hicks*



Eins.


----------



## ps4lover (23. Januar 2016)

Ich finde das beste PS4 Spiel ist ganz klar GTA 5!


----------

